# One of my deveolping male bolivian rams



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Im a fan of rams and dwarf chiclids there very entertaining to watch.


----------



## UpRooted (Sep 4, 2014)

nice fish, I just got one, and it looks the same, cant wait for it to really settle in


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks. I also have a female im hoping they mate but they seem to piss each other off but everynow and then they wont leave each others side


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

This make me want to get a BR instead of a GBR for my next tank.. but pet store BR's always have such bad bad bad color and i cant put my self to buy them.


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean. Im shocked hes fully filled out with bright orange extended fins blue waves below awesome fish ill take a shot of him now.

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice photos!!

My rams are so shy and have been in the tank for 4 months. My cockatoos are always out and up at the top of the tank to eat. I think this has to do with there tank mates being out danios.


----------

